# Young wife/mother needs advice!



## mommie09 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have been with my husband for almost 6 years. We will be married 2 years next may. And we have a 16 month old baby boy. But just recently he doesnt seem to want anything to do with me. He wont really talk to me. But yet he will get on the internet and chat with some chick he doesnt even know and hold a conversation with her. He doesnt want to cuddle or hold hands or any kind of affection. He hardly tells me he loves me. Our sex life hasnt changed much. Its awesome! But it feels more like being used for sex than making love with each other. Im home taking care of our son all day and I make him dinner, do his laundry, clean the house etc. Im not happy at all. Im lonely and I dont feel loved at all. Can someone help me???????


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

maybe he feels you are focusing on the baby and he is the one "pushed out" maybe you both need a night out together ahve your mother take care of the baby, you two need to have some re-connection.

Sometimes when "mommy mode" kicks in it can push the hubby away, either he feels he is not needed....or feels like an intrusion...


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

mommie09-
This is a very common thing. He loves you, desires you sexually, but is seeking metal stimulation from the internet. Before the internet took off, men used to go to pubs/bars. It's the same thing. He is in a rut. He does not yet realise how much contentment and fun can come form just talking to his wife. The best thing you can do is to tell him he is upsetting you with his lack of attention.

You need to come up with some activities that you can do together, preferably outside the house. I used to be a bit neglectful of my wife when the kids were little, it seems strange now because I can't get enough of her these days. It's like I went looking for something interesting all over town, and there it was right under my nose. I improved gradually without much prompting from her, but I wish I had not taken so long.


----------



## MyKidsMom (Feb 5, 2008)

MT I have read a lot of your posts I like what you have to say for the most part. Thanks for taking the time


----------



## fly_guy (Mar 26, 2009)

Really push on a date night. My wife and I make it a point to go out once a week with just us. It can be hard especially with a little one, but do whatever you need to. You guys need to have alone time.


----------



## Crazzy PR Mom (May 1, 2009)

I agree you both need to find something that interest you both. Something conversational you should also share your feelings about the high internet usage. Let him know how it makes you feel. I would wait till you find time to be verbally intimate again.


----------

